# What Top speed will a RB26DETT do?



## ninjin (Dec 26, 2002)

Theoretically, what speed can be achieved with the stock ratio's from a R33 RB26DETT?

For example what speed would you be doing at 8k rpm in 5th or anyone have the MPH per 1000rpm in 5th?

Thanks

Al.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

a totally standard R33 is limited to 155mph. I think something in the 170's is achievable without the limiter though? Maybe someone here can say from personal experience?


----------



## zbloke (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi 
If you can find the gear and final drive ratio's for an R33 , and go to http://www.geocities.com/z_design_studio/ , you should be able to find out

Tim


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Here's a picture on my standard R34 taking part in the first midnight run:










More details of which can be found on Cem's site 

I would imagine an R33 would be about the same.


----------



## Jez (Oct 8, 2001)

With standard ratios and diffs etc 8200rpm in 5th should just touch 200mph.
You'd probably need one or two engine mods to acheive this though  

Jez


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Jez said:


> *With standard ratios and diffs etc 8200rpm in 5th should just touch 200mph.
> You'd probably need one or two engine mods to acheive this though
> 
> Jez *


------
Yes a full aero-Kit and a full engine tuning with some large blowers :smokin:

with VERY simple math: [email protected] so: [email protected] (theoretical)


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Top seed.*

I did 8200rpm in 5th at Bruntingthorpe last week thinking it was 200mph but I was told it was 196mph! 200mph is just under 8400rpm I think. The Skyline GTR is a brick aerodynamically needing a good 600bhp to get that magic figure.

Ronnie`s R33 did a certified 209.7mph on a standard ratio box last year.

Skyline speedos are way wrong, normally reading 7mph per 100mph out of true.

Henry.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Here's the tech data from www.gtr.co.uk site

Gear ratios 
1st 3.214 
2nd 1.925 
3rd 1.302 
4th 1.000 
5th 0.752 
Reverse 3.369 
Final drive 4.111 

So with Tim's (zbloke) link you could even work it out going in reverse 

Dave


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*Anybody wanna estimate...*

The top speed for a 430BHP R33 GTR???

Cos I doubt i'll ever try it!


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Bring it up here m8 and I will test it out for you on err .... a private streach of road I have close by


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Oops slight miscalculation by someone....need to do 8625rpm in an R34 to do 226mph.
Really serious bhp required to push the brick that is an r34 against the air at that sort of speed.
At 6000rpm it is probably only doing 157.5

Henry's estimates are absolutely correct.

The answer is 23.87mph per 1000rpm in 5th in an R33
(26.25mph per 1000rpm in 6th in an R34).

Either way you need serious welly to push the air at that speed.


----------



## ninjin (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. Never knew they are so long geared!

Al.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Don't forget Gary's car has done 211 mph, and I don't think anyone has beaten that yet. I could be wrong.

:smokin:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Ged said:


> *Oops slight miscalculation by someone....need to do 8625rpm in an R34 to do 226mph.
> 
> ----------> whats the calculation for that??? I just made a simple 3 term calc.I did: 8000(rpm)x157,5(mph) / 6000(rpm) =210(mph)
> 
> ...


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Hiya Ged,

Listen mate,...I've seen the size of your wellies and they are pretty serious.

Hows the Pant running, didn't see you TOTB. Did you go?


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Andreas, 
Ok your maths stacks up, but your common sense doesn't.
I think Henry and I pointed out the speedo is inaccurate.
Get with the programme man.


John, 
Sorry I missed you at TOTB. Russ went to fetch a surprise and that was you but perhaps I was distracted before he got you.

Car is going very well indeed, much much better than TOTB last year.
Certainly enough welly to do 8400+rpm in sixth, and previous owner did say he did 8750rpm in 6th more than 3 years ago, and I have no reason to dispute that claim.

Decided not to run at TOTB as did not wish to risk damage, and as it happens it was an extremely hot day which is not ideal for these cars.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Ged,

Yes Ross met us at the gate. Didn't say you were around though otherwise I would have tried to say hello.

Hot day, I've just finished shedding my skin.

Glad to hear The Posh is doing ok. I think you would have creamed an awfull lot of cars if you had run. 
Come to think of it, so could me and Ross. 

8400rpm sounds a bit high, where is the normal rev limiter set?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Ged said:


> *Andreas,
> Ok your maths stacks up, but your common sense doesn't.
> I think Henry and I pointed out the speedo is inaccurate.
> Get with the programme man.
> ...


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

I have a spreadsheet with everything in.
Hollinger ratios, R33 ratios, R34 ratios, TRUST ratios as well as diff ratios.
loads of figures include mph @100rpm in each gear, rpm at 100mph, mph at the rev limit etc.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Now THAT explains a lot.
 

THX 4 facts


----------



## aaronjb (Jul 31, 2003)

Sorry - been wanting to say this since the thread started (and now we've had sensible answers, I will)  ;

Q: What top speed will an RB26DETT do?
A: Not a lot, unless you put it in a car.

Badumdum, tsh.

(Ok, it might walk itself across the garage floor on the flywheel... round and round in circles)..

 

Sorry - couldn't resist..


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

I think the current world record stands at 238 mph from a Skyline.

But no doubt it will be broken, hopefully in the UK.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Id have thought nearer to 22ooomph

v






v







v







v








v






if it were in the luggage section of the space shuttle!!

   

ok.........im going now !!


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Shuttle speed is more like 35,000mph on a good day, 34'995 if its windy, and 35,002 when using Nos. ( This feature is only available on the Nova Nos Shuttle Series 1V, shortly to be de-commissioned due to failure of Finite Ultimate Critical K-warp Engine Detonation-Unretreivable Position.


F.U.C.K.E.D-U.P.

For short
:smokin:


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*202 mph...*

I did a 202 mph in my R33 at around 8500 rpm with my 5th being @ standard ratios. I guess it depends on your wheel size too? I was running 18's.

Rupert

P.S. The standard speedo's in Skylines (Especially the converted ones) are dreadfully inaccurate. Mine displayed a speed of around 160 mph with the more accurate GPS speedo showing 202 mph.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: 202 mph...*

P.S. The standard speedo's in Skylines (Especially the converted ones) are dreadfully inaccurate. Mine displayed a speed of around 160 mph with the more accurate GPS speedo showing 202 mph. 

------------------

So the Skyline´s speedo shows less than you´re actually doin´??
mostly speedos show a lot more than real speed (at 140mph you can take away up to 20% of the shown speed in most cars)

Seen that in my one-speedo shows 265-actually only goin 248(with A´PEXi RSM GP).


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: 202 mph...*



Rupert said:


> *I did a 202 mph in my R33 at around 8500 rpm with my 5th being @ standard ratios. I guess it depends on your wheel size too? I was running 18's.
> 
> Rupert
> 
> P.S. The standard speedo's in Skylines (Especially the converted ones) are dreadfully inaccurate. Mine displayed a speed of around 160 mph with the more accurate GPS speedo showing 202 mph. *


Rupert, where's the bloody video then??? I am going to nag you about this forever!


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Speedos...*

Not the swimming trunks mind...

Yes - The speedo shows a lot less that the actual speed.

Video - I will eventually get round to this - Please carry on bugging me!

Rupert


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Well I guess on YOUR car it is the speedo that has a lag and can´t keep up to the acceleration


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

My speedo indicated 180mph across the line at TOTB, actual speed 176.2mph. Power FC indicated a max speed of 290kph (181mph) on that run. 

This is with 255/40/17s on which are slightly smaller diameter than stock tyres which presumably affects not only the speedo but also the PFC. I replaced my speedo head with a Nissan mph head rather than a chip kph/mph convertor.


----------

